# Ulthwe/Exodite Warhost



## Nutype (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey all. Don't post too much here but do a lot of lurking. Wanted to get some opinions on my Ulthwe/Exodite Warhost. The background for my Exodites is that they are a Maiden World under the protection of Ulthwe, and help them in their cosmic machinations! 

Here are my Exodite Shining Spears: 










Another shot, albeit a little blurry.










Here are my Dragons:










Here are my Avengers and their transport:



















More detailed/close up photos to come once better daylight comes around!


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Really good stuff mate...

Love the Dragons... and the Avengers and Transport....
are you planning to do up the bases or you just leaving them plain?

Like them alot . well done. :good:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is some good stuff, especially the Fire Dragons. Very nice work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the dragons!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i personally like the shining spears, although i also like lizardmen so that is probably why

i also love the smooth paintjob, good on ya


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

amassing work +rep


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like those paint jobs, they're clean and the painting is tidy. Great stuff +rep from me and keep up the good work.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome looking host you've got there. I love the Shining Spear mounts incorporating your fluff into your army!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a soft spot for Exodites so it is really cool to see some. 

All your stuff is very nice but they are without a doubt my favourite, do you intend doing more Exodite bits or are you concentrating on the Uthwe stuff more?


----------

